# How would this look?



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Okay, so this is my 7 lb red toy poodle, Ryker:




























I saw some pictures of a poodle that looks similar with shaved ears and I'm thinking about doing it to Ryker at his next grooming visit. Here is what "inspired" me:























Do you think this will look okay on Ryker? Honest opinions please 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

You scared me with the shaved ears thing (maybe because I'm still recovering from a horrific groom where they shaved the upper 1/2 of my girls ear leather on a 10), but I love the more layered ear look that you posted (which i guess is also accomplished by shaving, just less close). It is very puppyish and would be totally cute on him.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

That's the beauty of this wonderful breed we all love.....so many options/choices when it comes to grooming. I think he will look great, the only thing you need to be aware of on a toy is that they have long enough/heavy enough ear leather. Some toys are so small and have small leathers and often end up looking like a gremlin without the weight holding the ears downs. 

Best of luck to you, I say go for it!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I think it's cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I think you should go for it (;


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

That look is just a long edge look. The ear leather itself is not shaved. Easy to do & will easily grow back if you dont't like it. .
The shaving of the top part of the ear was a popular option in Europe. Think a mod. Spaniel ear. It was to allow air into the ear of the Poodle without having to shave it. Euro T Clip when originally done had this ear style.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

The pic you have is similar to how I did Pippin's at her full summer short cut, bit I didn't shave the ears just trimmed them really short with small scissors leaving about half to 3/4 inch of hair, and shaped to the ear leather. 

Looks fab, but not quite as drastic as a full shave if you want something a bit intermediate to start with. It's good in the head as it makes the ear flaps lighter and she gets better airflow round the inside of the ear.

I'd show you a photo but being black it's hard to pick out details - but its very similar to your "inspiration" pics. It's a very cute perky look and think it would suit your pup brilliantly.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

I'm all for it. 

Maybe next time Edison will be done like that.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Take pic in with you as everyone idea of shaved is different. That ear in pic looks either young dog still growing or growing out from shorter trim. I would guess the actual length used a 1/2" or 5/8 " Wahl ss guard comb over a 30. The look in pic is also not super tidy, so if you want that over a scissored edge, make sure you say so.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm no groomer, but I wouldn't use the word "shaved" to describe the trimmed ears in your reference pic. (Fluffyspoos' Cairo's ears are shaved, which is super cute, but they look nothing like your pic.) Maybe say "trimmed" or "scissored short"? Or just hand the groomer the photo and say "Just like this, please!"


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm not fond of the look myself. I like Cairos shaved ears and the smoother look of shaved ears growing back in, but to me the pictures you posted just look "ratty" and "ungroomed". 

It's all personal taste though and what YOU like! The best part about being the human in the dog human relationship is that YOU can speak and tell the groomer what you want your dog to look like!  Not that i think the dogs care in the least how they look. 

Have fun with your choice!

Rebecca


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> I'm not fond of the look myself. I like Cairos shaved ears and the smoother look of shaved ears growing back in, but to me the pictures you posted just look "ratty" and "ungroomed".
> 
> It's all personal taste though and what YOU like! The best part about being the human in the dog human relationship is that YOU can speak and tell the groomer what you want your dog to look like!  Not that i think the dogs care in the least how they look.
> 
> ...


Kruz had a animal comunictor tell me he likes his hair short and funky colours. lol my DH thought it would be fun to ask the animal comuicator.:bebored:


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you all for your help! I took Ryker to the groomer's and she advised me not to do it because his hair is much different than the poodle's in the picture. He still got a snazzy haircut though! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I like the full ears with the shirt TK. I don't like the tail at all but if that is how you like the tail then fine. Otherwise the tail has been shaved way too high, looking like a Palm Tree. The clip line should only be shaved just to where the rectum would line up if you hold the tail down. Again if you like that look then go for it.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Ummmmmm.....thanks for mocking my dog's tail, I guess? 

Sheesh. What happened to the polite: "he looks darling!" 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

It was not to mock you at all. As I stated 2x if that is the tail you like then great, we are all different in what we like. I am sure there are plenty of people who disliked my Spoo in a PonyPoodle, even my DH doesn't't like his socks. Being a groomer I just look at overall. As we were talking ears I love the ears with the short TK.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

As an alternative, I love the little tail Caniche - I cannot get Pippin's to "pom" as it's undocked and curls back over her body, so she has more of a plume (or nothing).

But _personally _(and this doesn't mean I don't like Ryker's cut!) I prefer shorter ears on my girl - I'm not a fan of the long straight look or the shaved ?German? style ON PIPPIN - but think Ryker's groomer has done a really neat job.

And he looks cute, and you're happy, so YAY! Thank goodness for diversity and style options - you can't have all this fun with a labrador's coat!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

I really like the short tidy look of the ears you chose . 

I don't think 3 dogs was mocking at all. I know when I originally posted that I didn't really like the pictures you posted, I was worried you would take it the wrong way. Then I re-read your original post in this thread, you said "honest opinions please" and that to me said it should be ok to post even if it wasn't ALL positive. 

If people don't want "honest" OPINION (this is key as opionion is just that and in the end should mean nothing to you really since its completely objective) I hope they would omit the honesty request.

Rebecca


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I didn't go with the cut posted - which is what I wanted *honest* opinions on. And I really do appreciate everyone's feedback. I think I just took 3 dogs to mean that my groomer messed up the tail because it wasn't cut properly - and I'd completely disagree with that. 

I was defending my groomer more than anything else. I appreciate all feedback, but I was looking more for opinions on the early possible cut pictures than Ryker's current cut.

Misunderstanding, is all.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

So cute! I love a freshly groomed poodle!


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks Kelly! My baby Cash got groomed today too. When he wakes from his nap I'll share some pics 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

How old are Ryker and Cash? Do they get along well together? Looking forward to seeing Cash's new photos too!


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

I think he looks darling! I can't wait to see mr. Cash! ♥

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Cash has been sleeping all day after the groomer's - hope I'd get some pictures by tomorrow.

Kelly, Ryker is going to be 3 in October and Cash will be 17 weeks on Saturday (tomorrow). 

They are getting along very well - more and more each day. If Cash gets annoying (as puppies can do) Ryker gives a warning growl and will snap without making contact. He's a great teacher.

They play together now and will sleep side by side. Ryker still acts a little jealous but he gets lots of one on one time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

Sounds like normal brotherly love  My toy (Alfie who was here before we got Cooper) gets jealous of Cooper when Cooper gets attention especially from my husband. Alfie will bring toys over to my husband ..anything to try to get the attention off of Cooper. Quite funny to watch. But over all, like your two boys, they get along quite well. 
Have a nice long weekend!


----------

